# Auto Detox: VW Golf Mk4 R32



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

VW Golf Mk4 R32

Originally booked in for a 2 day paint correction ( more on this later ) the owner living & working in Germany but originally from the UK was over for a race at Goodwood plus family visit wanted to coincide his R32 detail while he was back in the country. How did I book him if he lived in Germany ? Easy email, photographs he took & deposit taken over the phone taking advantage of the credit card facility I offer.

I arrived at the residence a little after 8am Monday morning greeted by the owner I introduced myself & we had a quick chat about the car & the drive over, we nashed out a game plan for the coming 2 days, a start was mate.

A few meaty morsel before shots:


















































































I set to work on the wheel arch liners & grippy rubber

Auto Smart G101 multipurpose cleaner or APC as it's more commonly known diluted 4:1 liberally sprayed & worked with my trusty Vikan long handled brush




























Rears




























Shuts, seals & fuel filler area were to be treated to the same APC mix but this time using a Swissvax detail brush to help clean out the area























































A thorough rinse out of all areas before foam applied to exterior



















Thoroughly rinsed down, washed 2 bucket method, as usual Auto Smart Tardis was the tool to remove tar build up this has been my go to tar killer for a number of years & can't see me changing any time soon.

Clay used Swissvax Paint Rubber,

Before










After half the bonnet










After half the boot










Re-folded - after the other half










Good rinse down with the pressure washer, rise off with filtered water under pressure from the van, finally dried with










All cheeky water traps were dried all round

Selection of defect shots under the brinkmann revealing, swirls, scratches & some pretty impressive holograms left by some very kind chap I'll call him Stevie after Stevie wonder as only a blind man would not have noticed these beauties




































































































You get the idea, in a professional manner of speaking the car was mullered ! Or murdered, poor lil Dub

I took paint readings over the entire vehicle & this is where it became interesting the owner had mentioned via email & on the phone there was a area of strike through on the bonnet ( Stevie thanks mate  ) so I started there the bonnet had seen a shocking paint job in the past the paint around the strike through area was showing 120microns so I worked outwards from there to the edges there were heavy sanding marks rds & impressive holograms all over, the readings were all over the place below 80 to over 200 within 4 to 6 inches of each other this trend was the same all over the car I took many many readings some 80 some 200 microns no consistency at all I've never seen readings like them, I had finished an evo the day before & had recalibrated the gauge then so knew it was wasn't that. I spoke to the owner, explained the situation that I was not happy to take any heavy compound to the car due to the paint readings he agreed to more of an enhancement than total correction saying if the nasty holograms & swirls were gone he could live with the rest

The sun came out briefly so I captured this shot



















Pretty pattern










Natural 50:50










All gone










The owners dad arrived back & broke out a 1950's car duster










This detailing lark aint that new is it lol

Car was polished with 3M yellow top, S30, refined with Ultrafina on a 3M blue pad all via the Makita rotary no more drama apart from the odd shower

Some pre correction shots under the brinkmann





































Perfect no, due to the state of the paint it came out ok, I took sympathy on the car & its paint to try & prolong its life after Stevie had left his mark

Wax = Swissvax best of show (my standard carnauba) wax applied, tail pipes cleaned, tyres dressed & wheel arches, alloys sealed, glass cleaned.

I also took care of the interior as a gesture to the owner with my work time being reduced

All done

















































































































































There we have it, 18 hours in total

Thanks for taking the time to look

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

nice one, in the hedges again I see!!


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

*Excellent work! I can't believe anyone *(*stevie* :lol *could leave it like that.*

*Another top job from you though mate, on a really nice car too* :thumb:


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

great turnaround - awesome pictures btw.
what wax did you use??


----------



## KDiddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats how German paint should look....top work, will hope to acheive this on my Black Dub!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

cracking job! I'm enjoying reading your write-ups


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks cracking Barry, love the shot between the trees.

Gav


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

superb work there :thumb:
nice shots too :thumb: been after some ideas recently
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137023 and you have given plenty there +1 bushes shot is great


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ryand said:


> nice one, in the hedges again I see!!


:lol:lol yeah love the bush at the moment 



M444 SRV said:


> *Excellent work! I can't believe anyone *(*stevie* :lol *could leave it like that.*
> 
> *Another top job from you though mate, on a really nice car too* :thumb:


Cheers chap, yeah stevie needs a slap really eh ! ? 



jimbo1 said:


> great turnaround - awesome pictures btw.
> what wax did you use??


My bad, for got to say my standard wax on all my details is Swissvax Best of Show, thanks 



KDiddy said:


> Thats how German paint should look....top work, will hope to acheive this on my Black Dub!


Thanks Mr Diddy, good luck with your dub if you need any help/advice drop me a line

Baz


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Tabbs said:


> superb work there :thumb:
> nice shots too :thumb: been after some ideas recently
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137023 and you have given plenty there +1 bushes shot is great


Hello mate,

I'm no great photographer just take some time out to practise & use your surroundings e.g bushes lol I am a fan of the bushes & trees at the moment, I was in next doors garden for the ones in this detail  (I did ask of course)

Baz


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job, taking such car given the paint condition, well done.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Nice job, taking such car given the paint condition, well done.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Baz


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Really nice finish - total transformation. The MK IV R32 ooks lovely in black


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Nice work Baz





yetizone said:


> Really nice finish - total transformation. The MK IV R32 ooks lovely in black


Cheers dude's :thumb:
Baz


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats a great finish you have done there mate :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing glossy pics Baz, looks fantastic.

I see you clean the outside rubber seals etc.. but then what do you protect them with ?

Got some really bad staining on a Civic I've got to do soon, it lives by the sea all the time. Need to deep clean then protect them afterwards so what would you recommend


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Amazing glossy pics Baz, looks fantastic.
> 
> I see you clean the outside rubber seals etc.. but then what do you protect them with ?
> 
> Got some really bad staining on a Civic I've got to do soon, it lives by the sea all the time. Need to deep clean then protect them afterwards so what would you recommend


303 aerospace mate, the civic by the sea is always going to be a battle what with all the salt in the air & winds I would suggest to the owner once you are done to protect them frequently to keep on top of them

Glad you liked the detail mate

Cheers
Baz


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Really glossy finish there mate - top job!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic turn around


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job mate.:thumb: 

defo sum dodgey paint there, think i cud see sum orange peel in sum of the before shots!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent correction, finish, pics and write up Barry - thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Niiiice result there. Lovely Wet look.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Serious correction of some severe marring there, taking the finish from grey back to black... some regions of quite bad peel there as well. Very nice results, lovely after pics too :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome turnaround.Love the mk4 golf


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Excellent correction, finish, pics and write up Barry - thanks :thumb:


Cheers dude glad you enjoyed 



Dave KG said:


> Serious correction of some severe marring there, taking the finish from grey back to black... some regions of quite bad peel there as well. Very nice results, lovely after pics too :thumb:


Howdy Dave good to see you around again, it wasnt till I saw the after shots I saw the difference I just had "damn you stevie" in my head for 2 days ha ha really wanted a better result... but it came out nice in the end glad you liked the pic's have been working on some different afters recently cheers Dave :thumb:



colarado red said:


> awesome turnaround.Love the mk4 golf


Yeah I like me a golf or two  glad you liked the detail dude, thanks

Cheers guys
Baz


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

looks bloody amazing 

some of the reflections wow :thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

nice turn around barry, jobs like this are a pain but it is what it is!
BTW what camera are you using, the pics look great!?
Chris


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW!!!! That rear quarter was in a right state! Awesome improvement


----------

